# Note taking tools



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

As I sit hear procrastinating compiling tax records . . . . . 

One of the many records I take is mileage - a moot chore for those company owned vehicles.

I use a note book and enter date, odometer, destination, and reason. A PITA. Was wondering how others have simplified the chore.

Keystroke into a smart device? Voice enter into a smart device? Other method?

And I would think the method could be used for whatever notes/reminders one must take during the day.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Since we do most of our work in Newburyport our accountant had me clock it from my house to the tip of Plum Island, he averages the miles per job. When we do travel farther I mapquest it and send it to him with the total days worked there.


----------



## oldpaintdoc (Apr 11, 2010)

Spiral note book in van. 1st of every month starting milage. End of day ending milage. Nothing extra like to where or why. But my van is only for work so all it's milage is recorded for work.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

daArch said:


> As I sit hear procrastinating compiling tax records . . . . .
> 
> One of the many records I take is mileage - a moot chore for those company owned vehicles.
> 
> ...


The most awkward part of keeping track of the mileage on our main work vehicle is that, unless I have my reading glasses with me, I have to stick my head through the steering wheel to read the odometer.

It must be really tough for you old guys.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Do you guys get to claim commuting miles if your incorporated?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Jmayspaint said:


> Do you guys get to claim commuting miles if your incorporated?


Yes. Any mileage we put on the van if it's work related. Carly also uses her personal car for business and we write off that as well. We take her car to do estimates and log the miles.

We are actually supposed to keep records, like I said our accountant does an average for us instead.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Jmayspaint said:


> Do you guys get to claim commuting miles if your incorporated?


I just talked to our tax guy last Tues. "Commuting" is not deductible. 

But usually a corporation owns the vehicle, so all expenses are paid for the corp and deductible as an expense.

For those of us who are not incorporated and use a vehicle that also serves as a personal vehicle (I do not know about commercially registered vehicles), we may only deduct miles from our OFFICE to the work sites. For the guys with a shop who deduct that as an office, the trip from home to the shop and back is considered COMMUTING, and not deductible. All miles in between are deductible. HOWEVER, if they go to a job FIRST that is considered a commute, OR leave the last job and go directly home, that also is a commute. But if the stop by the office, the trip to the office from the last job is deductible

He exampled a friend of ours who is a realtor, Al. Al has space in his home where he keeps files and maybe a rudimentary desk, but Al also has TWO full blown realty offices. Al drives 20 miles from his home to show a house BEFORE going to the office, that is a commute. If Al drives to the donut shop 1/2 mile from his house to meet a client before driving that 20 miles, only the 1/2 mile to the donut shop is the commute, and the 19.5 miles to the house is work related. Al was advised to start each day by driving to the CLOSET office in the morning and coming home from that same office. All miles in between are work miles.

NOW, I use my home as a work office (even though I do not deduct the space) and I store all my equipment here. This is my office. All miles from here for work are deductible.

Last year the WW became a home health care provider. She is employed by a company. Every day she visits at least three homes. She does NOT have an office in the home, nor is she self employed. Her first trip of the day from home to the first client is a commute as is her last trip from the last client back home. Trips between clients' homes are deductible.

There, did I clear that up ?? :no:

(This is why we all hire a tax specialist :thumbsup: )


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Gough said:


> The most awkward part of keeping track of the mileage on our main work vehicle is that, unless I have my reading glasses with me, I have to stick my head through the steering wheel to read the odometer.
> 
> It must be really tough for you old guys.


What's even worse is writing in that spiral notebook while driving on these twisty roads in pre-dawn light with cars coming at you on one side and marathon trainers running at you on the other side out in the middle of the road because of the snow banks. 

(I've only cause two runners to dive for cover :whistling2: )


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

daArch said:


> I just talked to our tax guy last Tues. "Commuting" is not deductible.
> 
> But usually a corporation owns the vehicle, so all expenses are paid for the corp and deductible as an expense.
> 
> ...



Thanks Bill that's quite enlightening. My office (shop) is about 1000 feet from my house, and I do go there almost every morning and afternoon for supplies of to unload. Going to have to talk to the tax lady about this further...


----------



## oldpaintdoc (Apr 11, 2010)

daArch said:


> What's even worse is writing in that spiral notebook while driving on these twisty roads in pre-dawn light with cars coming at you on one side and marathon trainers running at you on the other side out in the middle of the road because of the snow banks.
> 
> (I've only cause two runners to dive for cover :whistling2: )


What? Only 2? Your going to have to try harder!


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

daArch said:


> I just talked to our tax guy last Tues. "Commuting" is not deductible.
> 
> But usually a corporation owns the vehicle, so all expenses are paid for the corp and deductible as an expense.
> 
> ...


I should have mentioned we are able to write off mileage since I do claim a home office and shop (which has since fallen down, stupid canvas garage)


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I have a great app called trip cubby. I couldn't find it recently when I tried to get it for my wife's phone. It's super easy to use. When I drive my suburban I keep track of miles. Usually. I helps a lot.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

I was going to say what Damon said, mostly. Depending on what phone you have there are apps that will start tracking as soon as you plug into a car charger and stop when you unplug it. All is tracked through GPS and logged automatically. You can also start/stop manually if you don't have/want a car charger.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Hines Painting said:


> I was going to say what Damon said, mostly. Depending on what phone you have there are apps that will start tracking as soon as you plug into a car charger and stop when you unplug it. All is tracked through GPS and logged automatically. You can also start/stop manually if you don't have/want a car charger.



That's pretty cool. Mine I have to manually enter the mileage start and stop numbers.


----------



## FremontPainters (Feb 27, 2014)

I have a form that I record my miles, gas and anyother info needed for taxes and its in a 3 ring binder with gas recites and maintenance records.


----------

